# COUNTDOWN (??) more days to Westminster ( 5 )



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

farleysd said:


> Hey Guys:
> 
> As of today there are five more days to the Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show. Is anyone planning to attend or exhibit? If so, make sure you come by to introduce yourself.
> 
> ...


Count on it! I'll be there, just as a spectator, and look forward to finding and meeting you!!:wavey:


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Fantastic, It will be nice meeting you.

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first BUILD a house before painting it!"


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, I'd love to go! But, alas, west coaster here. Good luck Farley! Your dogs are absolutely gorgeous!!! Do you get to exhibit?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

outwest said:


> Oh, I'd love to go! But, alas, west coaster here.


Got :airplane:? plane: Good for travel to PCA, too.) I guess the east coast does have its privileges. WKC is really worth the trip! I've never been to a dog show where the exhibitors are friendlier or more generous with their time. (Told my dh I want my ashes spread in the benching area.) Last year I had such a particularly good experience with one Bedlington Terrier breeder, I almost wound up getting one of her retired show dogs! Alas, I am a poodle gal down to my soul. Besides, I can always get Chagall groomed like a Bedlington.:becky:


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

He's the perfect color too! Wouldn't he look adorable????

Remember the nice Chinese Crested breeder who after I took a picture of him and his pup, plopped the little dog right into my arms and then happily allowed me to hand it to you so I could take a picture?? 

How thrilled Martha Stewart's Chow Chow's handler was that I recognized her before the dog and how kind she was to pose for photos with him right before the Chows went in the ring?? I like to think that we brought him good luck as he won BOB!! LOL!!

And how happy Alison Foley was to have her photo taken in the benching area with Vetset Kate Winsit after they won BOB and Kate was all banded up again?

The best part of the day for me was meeting London's co-owner, Beth Harris and how gracious she was, especially since we met her after the poodle judging. She was also extremely happy and grateful for the pictures that I sent her!! A real class act! I do hope we can meet up with her this year! 

Given the benching conditions at MSG last year, I just can't get over how pleasant all of the breeders, owners and handlers were, taking time to speak with everyone. I still can't imagine how difficult it was to get those glorious poodles sprayed up under those conditions!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*cavon:* Right you are!! I remember every second, and I still owe you for getting me chummy enough with Beth Harris for her to invite me to come see her. And for the breeder/handler allowing you to hand-off that Crestie to me, what a little bundle of unsurpassed cuteness that dog was! (Still laugh at our school-girl silliness scanning the crowd for Martha Stewart while sitting ringside on Monday night. Honestly, I just wanted to thank her for her trifle recipe!) Our encore attendance this year is sure to be even more fun. See you soon, girlfriend! Chagall can't wait, me either!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL!!! and I just wanted to thank Martha for featuring Finnegan in her webpage, along with his little sister GRCH Bijou's Dare to be Different and his feline sisters and brother!! LOL!!

It was so much fun to bump into so many breeders/owners/handlers that I knew from dog shows and for them to stop us to chat!!

Of course, you recall that Malachy was my BIS pick and so that was another big thrill for me. Then to be at a show and have a Peke breeder offer me one of his grandchildren???? If I didn't have a big spoo and a persian cat to groom, I would have been sorely tempted!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ohhh...I so wish!! That arena and all those people and agoraphobia are not a good idea. One day though I would love to go to Westminster and PCA! Hope you all have a grand time and enjoy Poodle overdose! I will pray that everyone's dogs are well immunized against the parvo going around, or that they've had titers done on their dogs. Best wishes for the health and safety of all the dogs at the show.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Ohhh...I so wish!! That arena and all those people and agoraphobia are not a good idea. One day though I would love to go to Westminster and PCA! Hope you all have a grand time and enjoy Poodle overdose!


Take heart, I've seen people overcome_ incredible_ illnesses and circumstances to fulfil their dreams. IT CAN HAPPEN!:nod:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Chagall's mom and Cavon: I am jealous....... it sounds like it was tons of fun. We want reports!!! and pictures!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Three years ago I could not have walked into a show at all, and can now and have shown Journey a few times, so I am hoping that one day I will have improved to the point of being able to attend these prestigious shows and wallow in the smell of hairspray and seeing so many wonderful specimens of so many breeds under one roof. That would be Heaven!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I am hoping that one day I will have improved to the point of being able to attend these prestigious shows.... That would be Heaven!!


My old boss, a self-made multi-millionaire, used to say, "You've gotta have dream to have a dream come true." I say, dream on!!:clover:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

liljaker said:


> Chagall's mom and Cavon: I am jealous....... it sounds like it was tons of fun. !


You should join us, if not this year, then next! l'll call in sick for you to your boss. :biggrin1:


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

ABSOLUTELY!!!! We'll be like the Three Caballeros (as?)!!!!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

cavon said:


> ABSOLUTELY!!!! We'll be like the Three Caballeros (as?)!!!!!


I LIKE that!!! Has a nice ring to it!!!!!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

outwest said:


> Oh, I'd love to go! But, alas, west coaster here. Good luck Farley! Your dogs are absolutely gorgeous!!! Do you get to exhibit?


Thanks Outwest! I am exhibiting this year. Will most likely be the only apricot standard in the show. I believe that I am still the only Red standard to show at Westminster, and was also on The View!

It is a bit far to go to Westminster, but you should plan for next year. The three local NY airports are very convenient to getting into the city and public transportation in NYC is rather easy to get around. 

Everyone needs to get to Westminster at least once! Westminster was the very first dog show I ever went to see,,,, so many years ago.

Everyone really needs to go to PCA<<<<<<<< and more than once!


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like some very nasty weather for the east coast! Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

farleysd said:


> Everyone needs to get to Westminster at least once! Westminster was the very first dog show I ever went to see,,,, so many years ago.
> 
> Everyone really needs to go to PCA<<<<<<<< and more than once!


:amen:


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

A word on Beth Harris... 
I know her through another group, and just know her from over the computer... BUT she has to be one of the nicest ladies I have ever talked to. I am so jealous that you got to meet her in person! I hope you have a fantastic trip and I cannot wait to hear all the details and all about your grand adventure  Have fun y'all!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Apres Argent said:


> Looks like some very nasty weather for the east coast! Stay safe everyone!


Thanks Apres Argent! I will be driving about 7 hours from Pittsburgh to NYC on Saturday in the bad weather. I use to make the drive at least once a month when I lived in NYC, so hopefully the weather will kind of stay a bit north of NYC.

At the Pennsylvanian Hotel they fix a large room to exercise the dogs, so if the weather is too bad, I won't have to walk my girl outside!

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first BUILD a house before painting it!"


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> A word on Beth Harris...
> I know her through another group, and just know her from over the computer... BUT she has to be one of the nicest ladies I have ever talked to. I am so jealous that you got to meet her in person! I hope you have a fantastic trip and I cannot wait to hear all the details and all about your grand adventure  Have fun y'all!


I promise to upload some "Poodle Porn" when I get home!!!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Farleysd - good luck... I am a little slow, and just "got" that you are showing. Best wishes!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I will be going to NY next month darn it! Just missing it!!! Outwest, maybe next year we can go together!!! Wouldn't that be fun?


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Knock them out! Terry and Xena! 

Best Wishes to You Both.


Am not "grown up enough" to want to try The Garden just yet.
Happy with PCA (and placements!) and Eukenuba (and invites).


Maybe one day I'll be bold enough and will meet you there!


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

N2, yes, it would be! I am going to Washington DC in a couple months, but all the fun will be over by then. I wonder, will there be streaming of the poodles? Oh, that would be fabulous. I am off to check!!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

For any Canadians interested the Animal channel (Rogers 251 in the GTA) is carrying the dog show on Monday and Tuesday night from 8-11pm.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

outwest said:


> N2, yes, it would be! I am going to Washington DC in a couple months, but all the fun will be over by then. I wonder, will there be streaming of the poodles? Oh, that would be fabulous. I am off to check!!!


yes there will be:

The Westminster Kennel Club | Latest News: WKC Streaming Video: Live and Complete in 2013

and TV coverage in the US:

Dog Show TV Coverage - Schedules, Times, Dates & Listings - USA Network - WestminsterKennelClub.org


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yes, I just checked.  

Monday 2/11 
11 am Eastern time, 8 am pacific time. Ring 4 for the standard poodles. I believe it will be up for me to watch that evening maybe? 

The Westminster Kennel Club | Live!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

farleysd said:


> I will be driving about 7 hours from Pittsburgh to NYC on Saturday in the bad weather. I use to make the drive at least once a month when I lived in NYC, so hopefully the weather will kind of stay a bit north of NYC.
> 
> At the Pennsylvanian Hotel they fix a large room to exercise the dogs, so if the weather is too bad, I won't have to walk my girl outside!
> 
> ...


Hey listen, we live in a very poodle-friendly house in central western New Jersey, 6 miles from the Pennsylvania border. You are MORE THAN WELCOME to come here, as a respite from the drive or to stay over. We're not leaving for NYC until Sunday afternoon to check-in to our hotel. I promise not to let Chagall mess with one single hair on your spoo's head if you do visit. I mean it, just PM me for our phone # and address. The door is always open!

Best of luck in the show ring, you'll hear our cheers! Drive safely!!:car::smow:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am SSSOOOOO JEALOUS!!!!! I wish good luck to everyone who will be showing and although I may not be there physically, I am there in spirit cheering you on!!!! I DO watch on TV though, so how about when the cameras are panning the stands, you who are 'spectators' throw some kisses to those of us just watching!!!!!LOL! (My nephew plays FB for NMSU and whenever there's a televised game he tries to get close to a cameraman so he can wave to us!)


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Everyone! I appreciate all the encouragement and support!



This will most likely be the last show for Xena,,, : (


I believe that she is up to 50 Grand Champion points, but she will also need to be bred once she come in heat, so we will not be striving for the metals.



Xena has come so far,,, 


A. She took second seat to her brother Xavier, so we did not worry about showing her right off. When she was a year old we cut her down head to toe with a 7 blade. She has a fantastic coat (as good as any black or white) but a slow growing coat, so it took her a while to get into the show ring.



B. Xena took at placement at PCA this past year in the Bred By Exhibitor Class.



C. She is the fourth Apricot Standard Bred By Exhibitor champion. Her mother Ivy was the first, her father Tru was the second, Tabatha's boy, Lombardi, is the third and Xena is the fourth.



D. Xena became the first AKC Apricot Standard Grand Champion. 



E. She is not the first apricot standard at Westminster, but we know there have not been all that many. (Tabatha, you NEED to go!)



F. All her testing came back good.


OFA- good
vWD- clear by parentage
SA- normal
Thyroid- normal
Eyes CERF- normal
ATCH- normal range
Kidney panel- normal range
NE---- Boo Hiss! Carrier: must be bred to a clear.

Xena and I have had a wonderful trip through the past couple years.



After this:::: off to the next chapter!



Thanks for the support.
Thank you Xena!



Terry

Farleys D Standard
"One must first BUILD a house before painting it!"


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Can you post her picture or point us to one? Have a great time!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

*Farleys D Xanadu*

Outwest,

Do not think Terry would mind, I've posted their ad in the Stud Issue of PV.

Photo used is movement shot from PCA.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Great shot of Xena in movement. Fantastic judge notes. Thank you for posting this NOLA. I have to talk my husband into going to the show next year. This looks like too much fun to miss. Good luck Farleysd, you must be so proud of your beautiful girl. I will also be cheering you on.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I watched the breed shows on the computer hooked up to my TV- worked great! Xena is a happy, happy girl. Her color is glorious. I loved how her tail wagged the whole time. She was so sparkly and happy go lucky. I bet she is a wonderful girl to have around. There were only two poodles of color and the other was a silver. That's impressive. There were some very nice poodles! London moves. 

Such fun to watch it all.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

Thanks for the invitation Chagall's mom, Was great meeting you and (I'm so embarrassed,,, I forget your name! please forgive me!!!) It was nice to have a large cheering section. I believe that Xena had the largest cheering section outside of London and Allie!

The drive was easy, did not see any snow until I actually arrived in the city itself, and the streets were already clean as well as the sidewalk.

I did like the new idea of showing classes at the pier and groups at Madison Square Garden. Getting there was no problem at all, getting back had a slight challenge, but not too hard. We were not crowded, we did not need to worry about being pushed, shoved, and all the over dense crowd preventing people from moving from moving a foot. Plenty of room for the dogs, and the x-pens were easy and convenient. I thought it was good for all involved, the spectators, exhibitors, and epically for the dogs.


I apprecitate all the support!

Terry 
Farleys D Standard
"One must first BUILD a house before painting it"


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Terry, although I do agree the two venue set up was great for the dogs, who, after all are the stars of the show, I disagree that it was great for the spectators. We arrived at the venue at 7:30 am for the breed judging, so we did get two seats in the one row of seating available. So many people were 3 & 4 rows deep, standing, and were craning their necks trying to get a view of the dogs. There were quite a few older or handicapped spectators that had a very hard time. I think that WKC will have to entertain the possibility of some bleacher type seating for the spectators next year - that seemed to be the general concensus around the buildings both days.

It was fun to see and photograph all of the poodles being groomed prior to the breed judging and chatting with the breeders/owners/handlers who, as always were generous enought to speak with everyone. Our seats allowed me to take tons of pictures of the ring action as well, which was great!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Cavon:

I really appreciate what you are saying and I agree, I imagine that a club like Westminster and the piers in general would be able to locate some stadium style bleachers. It might be a good idea for some people to write to the Westminster this idea. hopefully they might want to accommodate this need. A concept for a bench show is for the spectators to enjoy the show.


Terry 

Farleys D Standard
"One must first BUILD a house before painting it"


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I lifted this photo from Jak's FB page, he took screen caps of the Live stream.
Terry and my favourite apricot girl looked FANTASTIC!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She looked lovely Terry. Glad to see the Poos of colour represented at the show. the silver was stunning. Happy too that the weather did not cause you any grief!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Keithsomething said:


> I lifted this photo from Jak's FB page, he took screen caps of the Live stream.
> Terry and my favourite apricot girl looked FANTASTIC!


She is absolutely gorgeous! Hoping one day to get to New York for a show, it was so exciting just watching it on TV!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I have some shots of Terry and Xena that I will try to get up this weekend. I have pictures of all of the poodle varieties, so I will do my best to edit them and post some up asap!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh Yes Please!!! I love seeing such great looking poodles, and your pics are always worth the wait.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

farleysd said:


> Chagall's mom, Was great meeting you and (I'm so embarrassed,,, I forget your name! please forgive me!!!)


No worries! I prefer being called "Chagall's mom" to anything else. (Even "Your Highness.") So glad to meet you and sweet, girly Xena! Thanks for being so very generous with your time. I loved hearing some of your stories!!



farleysd said:


> It was nice to have a large cheering section. I believe that Xena had the largest cheering section outside of London and Allie!


Told you you'd hear us cheering! Glad you could see us too. I confess when I posed with London in the benching area I was_ sorely_ tempted to kiss him. I only restrained myself because I was wearing bright red lipstick.:becky:



farleysd said:


> I did like the new idea of showing classes at the pier and groups at Madison Square Garden. We were not crowded, we did not need to worry about being pushed, shoved, and all the over dense crowd preventing people from moving from moving a foot. Plenty of room for the dogs, and the x-pens were easy and convenient. I thought it was good for all involved, the spectators, exhibitors, and epically for the dogs.


I like the new venue too for the exhibitors, though as *Cavon* noted, and everyone we spoke with said, there needs to be more seating and visibility ringside. (I am writing to AKC to say as much.) I did miss being able to watch more than one or two rings at a time, that was so handy to do in Madison Square Garden from the seats. And I wish the rings could have been bigger for the larger breeders. The glare coming in from the windows made it tough to see the dogs well at times, and somewhat challenging for those taking pictures. But that's not a gripe list, truly! It was the first time at the Piers so there were bound to be some kinks.



farleysd said:


> I apprecitate all the support!


It was a pleasure to be among your supporters!!


----------

